# Cheap'n decent vapour proof neon fixture suggestions ?



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Should be easy, especially in Canada...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Good luck there, wish you well especially in that price range you are very limited.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What do you mean, neon?


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

99cents said:


> What do you mean, neon?


Oh, sorry, I forgot the é. It's néon.


Otherwise if you're seriously asking, I don't know how to answer that.


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Neon lights around here are the coloured tubes used for signs. I'm not sure I've ever seen a lamp base for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Also have never seen them used for task lighting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Fluorescent lighting.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Every spray booth I have ever seen is lite with Fluorescent fixtures.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

In French we just say neon lights for both the fluorescent fixtures and the neon signs. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

I used pauluhn ed2n fixtures In a paint booth recently. About $300 each

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...ces/pdfs/literature/pauluhn-ecos-brochure.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Ty the electric guy said:


> I used pauluhn ed2n fixtures In a paint booth recently. About $300 each
> 
> http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...ces/pdfs/literature/pauluhn-ecos-brochure.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks, they look great. I'll check on pricing with our local SH.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

One of my local SH has them in stock for $325 plus tax right now.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

That's probably as good as it gets for boom proof. If the customer needs it, he pays.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> That's probably as good as it gets for boom proof. If the customer needs it, he pays.


*Yeah buddy, Cheap and descent don't go together in explosion proof anything! *


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I worked for a sign shop many years ago.
We had a couple of paint booths.
Both of them had clear panels on the sides and top where florescent lights, similar to 2x4 layins, would be clamped in place from the outside of the booth.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Suncoast Power said:


> I worked for a sign shop many years ago.
> We had a couple of paint booths.
> Both of them had clear panels on the sides and top where florescent lights, similar to 2x4 layins, would be clamped in place from the outside of the booth.


That's also a setup the customer mentioned, although right now the room where the spray paint booth is doesn't have ventilation and the booth isn't sealed yet, as in only 3 walls and top, but no door for the booth. I'm not sure if the ventilation in the booth itself would be enough to keep any vapour from going outside the booth and around it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Where's your boss? If this is a hazardous location, he shouldn't be handing it over to a first year apprentice.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

99cents said:


> Where's your boss? If this is a hazardous location, he shouldn't be handing it over to a first year apprentice.


He's in Italy, finally enjoying some vacations. We have other journeyman.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

David C said:


> He's in Italy, finally enjoying some vacations. We have other journeyman.


Good. I thought this might be a moonlighting job.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh crap, I hope the earth quakes didn't reach him!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Oh crap, I hope the earth quakes didn't reach him!


See what happens when you take off and leave apprentices in charge!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

David C said:


> That's also a setup the customer mentioned, although right now the room where the spray paint booth is doesn't have ventilation and the booth isn't sealed yet, as in only 3 walls and top, but no door for the booth. I'm not sure if the ventilation in the booth itself would be enough to keep any vapour from going outside the booth and around it.


I see plenty of open booths with exhaust blowers. I dont think I have see lights in them, just plenty of lights around them.


----------



## billyhunter (Mar 31, 2016)

http://www.bulbspro.com/fixtures/vapor-tight-fixtures.html


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

billyhunter said:


> http://www.bulbspro.com/fixtures/vapor-tight-fixtures.html


Nice looking fixtures but not sure how it fits into the "cheap" criteria.


----------

